# Today's Pastrami Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Got the corned beef and a Boston Butt on so far. Ribs and other stuff later.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Things are looking good.










Turkey is done.










Ribs got some color going on.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Everything is done. Rib plate shortly!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

pretty work !!!! do you have to use any special spices to do the pastrami or just your favorite rub ? food looks great as always thanks for sharing your pics...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Detailed instructions on how you cook a brisket please. They jest dont get tender. And makin pastrami outta one and slicin it that thick don't work for me. Thin, yep I'll buy that, but not thick. Like shoe leather.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sure looks good!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sudshunter said:


> pretty work !!!! do you have to use any special spices to do the pastrami or just your favorite rub ? food looks great as always thanks for sharing your pics...


I buy corned beef brisket flats. I soak them in water for four days and change the water everyday. The day I smoke them, I dry them good, slather with mutstard and then rub with fresh ground Peppercorns and ground coriander seeds. Smoke the meat at 250* until the internal is 165*. Slice across the grain!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Detailed instructions on how you cook a brisket please. They jest dont get tender. And makin pastrami outta one and slicin it that thick don't work for me. Thin, yep I'll buy that, but not thick. Like shoe leather.


If I am cooking regular packer briskets I cook to 195. I wish I had a meat slicer but I don't. My thick sliced pastrami will have to do. It is tender enough for me however. Reuben sammiches tomorrow night.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

If you let it rest and then refrigerate it for a few hours, it's easier to slice it thinner w/ a knife.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> If you let it rest and then refrigerate it for a few hours, it's easier to slice it thinner w/ a knife.


Thanks. I should have done that. But it was hard to wait.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

no doubt -- that looks good. The fridge method only works if you're not planning on eating it that day. Like you mentioned having reubens the next day -- I tend to do that too.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Went and bought a meat slicer. Gonna give it a trial run soon.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Paymaster said:


> Went and bought a meat slicer. Gonna give it a trial run soon.


I bought a Chef's Choice 609 for $100 from Amazon a couple weeks ago. It has been fine. I've sliced about 25# of pit beef in the last couple weeks. It came wth a serrated blade. I purchased a regular non-serrated blade as well. I think the non-serrated blade does a better job slicing meat.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam!!!! That looks so good.


----------

